# i want to breed black crickets.



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

anyone breed black crickets? i am so sick of buying them, and really want to breed them. anyone tell me how to do it sucessfully?

thanks


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

no body breed them?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

yh i do 

all you have to do is add loads of adult female and male crickets into a large faunarium and put in a tray of moist soil..keep this moist but not soaking wet...and put in egg boxes and food for them to eat...and place it ontop of a viv (above a basking bulb or cermaic is best) and leave the soil tray in there for around 2weeks and transfer it into another faunarium and they should hatch


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

unless your breeding in bulk i think the cost and effort far out weighs just buying them .


but if you want to try . 


keep them in a viv/tank with food and heat , and leave a sand/soil laying site for the eggs to be laid . 

move the laying tub into another escape proof viv for them to hatch . they are tiny so make sure its escape proof . 

feed till there the size you want . 


i havent actually bred them but i have had babies hatch in a viv ive got


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I agree, unless you want to resell it really can take up more of your time and money then it's worth, but it is interesting to try even if it is just once. I think I am a little bitter though, I hate the black crickets. I have never been bitten by a brown and found these guys to be placid but the black guys are as nasty, has anyone else had this problem or encounter!?


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Tan said:


> I agree, unless you want to resell it really can take up more of your time and money then it's worth, but it is interesting to try even if it is just once. I think I am a little bitter though, I hate the black crickets. I have never been bitten by a brown and found these guys to be placid but the black guys are as nasty, has anyone else had this problem or encounter!?



i prefer the black crickets to the brown ones *until *they have there last shed and they turn evil

they are fine until then , then they jump like mad and bite everything


----------

